# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Diminuatives of Андрей

## Androvsky

What are all the diminuititves of Андрей??  
Спасибо

----------


## net surfer

Андрюша
Андрюшенька
Андрейка

----------


## Balamut5

Привет.
Если прилично и общепринято, то 
Андрей - Андрейка - Андрюша - Андрюшка 
Если по-уличному, то обязательно стоит добавить 
Дрон - и не удивляйтесь, но Энди (English's become very popular in Russia recently).

----------


## Natasha

Андрюха is usually used by close friends, brothers and sisters. 
Mother would call her son lovingly Андрюша. 
Андрейка is usually for a small boy under 6. If the friends call a guy Андрейка, it sounds a bit ridiculous. 
As a joke, people can say Андрияно in the Italian manner. 
All in all, adding different suffixes and changing names we can add extra meanings from reproach to immense love of a person.

----------


## ElenaSerleva

> Андрюха is usually used by close friends, brothers and sisters. 
> Mother would call her son lovingly Андрюша. 
> Андрейка is usually for a small boy under 6. If the friends call a guy Андрейка, it sounds a bit ridiculous. 
> As a joke, people can say Андрияно in the Italian manner. 
> All in all, adding different suffixes and changing names we can add extra meanings from reproach to immense love of a person.

 Yes, these are true. My cousins name is Andrey, And me and my family call him Andreshka.  
Natasha, are you Russian?

----------


## AndreyK

> What are all the diminuititves of Андрей??

 When I was a kid, all my young freinds called me Дюша или Дюха.
Now only Андрей

----------

